# Baby pigeon having watery eyes.



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

one of my baby pigeon is having eye sickness for last 1 week. Eyes are watery and lower eyelids are loose. We use pendestrin for treating pigeons having eye sickness, and it was quite effective too(for adults ).But this time it didn't work. Each day, I clean his eye with water and apply pendestrin. He is in a separate nest box since I found the sickness. What shall I do now? Please help!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

How old is he? 
Any other signs of sickness? Is he still on parents to feed or weaned? If weaned, is he eating and drinking normally? 
Can you see in his beak down the throat for any cheesy
growth?


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

almost 1 month old. He is not eating by himself when I let him join other pigeons at the time of feeding. So, I hand feed him. No other signs of sickness and cheessy growth. Everything is normal except eyes.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Usually adults get cured within 2 days after applying pendestrin. Eyelids are reddish and he seems to be disturbed.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I think some eye drops should help. Is there any vet close by? 
From homeopathy I can tell Euphrasia eye drops help in every eye infection in humans and homeopathy doesn't have much side effects as well. I have tried homeopathy on my other pets with great success but didn't need anything for my pigeons yet.

If it was my bird, I would try Euphrasia eye drops.

I will ask another member from India what he does in such situation though.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you kiddy. I'll try to get euphrasia.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey gautam...which state are you from?
i remmember pet shop owner once said to put teramun in the eyes of the pigeon with eye infection that i can get from medical store, i didnt tried that. 
though you can see in this video, this guy uses teraclyline powder for eye infection/one eye cold
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7QwE0DLVSg


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you Nare J . Iam from kerala


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

ohh.. Sorry to say, I didn't get both medicines you suggested. I think I must consult a vet as fast as possible, because one more baby affected by the same disease. All my pigeons are madrasi highflyers(south Indian tipplers) , and I have been planning to take part in competition next season.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yes you should consult the vet as fast as possible.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

I've tried extract from leaves of a plant , here people commonly use. Unfortunately , no improvement.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Have you tried to get euphrasia eye drops?


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes I did. But didint get from medical store. Today Iam going to our gov. vet hospital with one affected baby. Thank you for your care kiddy and Naresh.
I'll keep updating.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Is Teramun and terramycin are same?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Gautham said:


> Yes I did. But didint get from medical store. Today Iam going to our gov. vet hospital with one affected baby. Thank you for your care kiddy and Naresh.
> I'll keep updating.


It is available at homeopathic medical stores as said.
Keep us updated about how it goes with the vet.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

There are no homoeo medical stores nearby . I have to wait until Wednesday to get an appointment of vet , because I should attend my classes. If terramycin capsule will work, I could get them , since It is available here. I don't know about the concentration of solution, which I have to prepare using capsule .. should I try it? what's your opinion?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure....but you shouldnt put antibiotic in the eyes. I dont havd much experience with one eyd cold.... you should pm experience members and take there advice...


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Today I visited nearby loft and found babies with same disease. He told me that , the disease is due to the climate. But I can't wait until the climate changes.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no ,its not at all due to climate. it happens due to uncleanliness, overcrowded lofts and no proper ventilation. but it can also spread from pigeon to pigeon. maybe you visited someones loft who has it infected pigeons, touch them and again touched ur pigeons?? 
i had this problem with my 2 fancy pairs [lahore and fantail] few years ago, actually only one had his eye getting pink and watery, after i brought them from pet store and slowly others also got infected. i was only 12 then , so didnt know much about pigeons, i returned them back to pet shop and brought other pigeons. hope urs recover soon


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you Naresh. I'll be more careful about hygiene.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey friends.. Today, I met vet with my pigeon. He gave me ciplox eye drops.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey thats great....thanks for the update....hope he will be healthy soon


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

SoRRy...

How are the bird(s) now?


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

He was almost recovered.Two days before he flew up and landed on roofing sheet, from where he was attacked by a cat and unfortunately died. He was bitten at back of his neck.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

ohh so sorry....i had a disable pigeons who cannot walk properly and doesnt fly normally....today first time in his 9 months life he went to my roof along with other young birds and took a flight and had a crash in a tree and fell on a roof...there was cat, who tried to attack it but luckily he flew from there. now i m searching for it all around but couldnt find it....its night now, hope he found a secure place to roost,he surely is not capable to live in wild and need human interferrence. more than preditators here there are many people who could catch him to make easy money


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh Naresh.. Don't be tensed. He'll be fine on some tree. Hope you'll find him /he'll be back tomorrow morning. The same kind of people are here too.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear you lost the bird Gautham. If you can get chlorine bleach add it to birds drinking water to treat all the birds for bacterial infection. The infection may show up in ybs again.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

There's a product called Safeguard disinfectant by Venky's. Can you get that. It will be very helpful for you.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Chlorine bleach ?? what is it??


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Is it available in human drug store?? OR where should I get them?? Thanks you somuch for the information.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You may get chlorine for govt health facilities/dispensaries which is used for drinking water purification.
Safeguard by Venky's is available at vet med stores. Its a south India based company and you shall find its products there


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Be wary about adding chlorine bleach. It is very concentrated and toxic to living things. I hope you mean you are going to dilute it, clean the water dishes, and rinse them very well...not put bleach in the drinking water.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you jass. we call it bleaching powder. I'll get it. I think it should be added a little only , right? I've seen fishes dead after applying bleaching powder in wells.


----------



## Gautham (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes Cwebster.. I'll take care.


----------

